# Jigging rods??????



## wetaline

Does anyone use the new skinny little jigging rods for anything other than working jigs? For those of you that own them, do you bottom fish with live bait with them? How about slow trolling a live bait for kings?

Is there any reason that I shouldn't get one to use as a general purpose boat rod with a 4/0 senator and 80lb braid? Or should I just stick with the old tried and true glass bottom rod? Thanks for the input.


----------



## afishhard

I use mine for some bottom fishing sometimes. I do like the feel of the small rod. I use the penn 300 on my rod and it will jig up a big jack or pull a big grouper off the bottom. Speacilized equipment is the best way to go but using equipment for multi task will work until you can invest in new toys.


----------



## Todd

My scrawny lil arms got tired of all that jigging with no results so I threw on a weight and a lil fishy and used it for them snappers. Worked just fine. Last week trolled a stretch for a little bit and tried to use it to throw a live fishy at a shark before it swam away. Using a Terez spinning XH, Works good last long time


----------



## Chris V

The heavier models are good for chunking and live baiting tuna as well. Theres really not much I wouldn't do with one other than troll. Theres way too many better sticks for that.


----------



## Fajah

Had my new Terez snap below the 4th guide on a 27" AJ.....man.....good looking rod and fairly pricey....called Outcast and they will get me another.....good luck with yours


----------



## ateupwitit

I have a jigging rod that I use for jigging metal, casting live bait(not the best at casting distance since its only 6' but it works pretty good) as well as chunking for tuna but its not very skinny but it does flex well. 

Its been my go to rod since I bought it and I've landed everything from schoolie yft to aj to kingfish.

I'll get the name when I get home.


----------



## lobsterman

They do not have the moxy to turn a big groupers head if he hits live bait directly on the bottom. When jigging when they hit you already have the head turned in the right direction so just keeping him from going down is not as hard, but turning his head while on the bottom and keeping him from rocking or wrecking you is tough to do at best. I went 0 for 12 one day with mine grouper fishing. Snapper on the other hand is a different story. I use mine all the time, and it is a blast.


----------



## fishn4fun

lobsterman said:


> They do not have the moxy to turn a big groupers head if he hits live bait directly on the bottom. When jigging when they hit you already have the head turned in the right direction so just keeping him from going down is not as hard, but turning his head while on the bottom and keeping him from rocking or wrecking you is tough to do at best. I went 0 for 12 one day with mine grouper fishing. Snapper on the other hand is a different story. I use mine all the time, and it is a blast.


+1 a big grouper will take advantage of that little bit of extra give. I use mine for everything else but trolling


----------



## Bub

*jigging rods*

Some jigging rods have more pulling power than others. The trevala is an entry level jigging rod that is a nice rod for the money and is very popular along our coast. More "advanced" for lack of better term, may be more suitable for turning a big grouper. In the past year or so I have been doing alot of reading on 360tuna and I have learned a ton about jigging and popping tackle from those guys. Here is a video demonstrating the potential strength of another brand jigging rod.


----------



## Island24

I have the hopper rod from capt harry's and I use it to jig and also it is my go to rod for snapper, grouper and AJ. I feel I can whip an AJ quicker and easier on the jigging rods.


----------



## Bub

*another sick example*


----------



## Kim

I use my jigging rods to bottom fish a lot and I've never had a problem turning a fish. I broke a heavy Trevala once and took it to Half Hitch where I bought it and they just handed me a new one no problem. As a matter of fact I just got another 6 foot jigging rod and put a Stella 5 K SW on it just for bottom fishing. I haven't tried it out yet but I will in the next week or so.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

We have a few of the Terez rods and they are great, but in my opinion, are more suited for throwing poppers than jigging. I jigged with one the other day for a while and it was definitely rougher on me than the Trevala series rods. Those are great rods and have so much flex in the tip that the rod does most of the work, not your arms.


----------



## Fiver

we use the trevala 80-200lb rods for live bait gag fishing frequently...nice and light but still sturdy enough to get the fish off the bottom. I use a 50-100lb class trevala for most of my jigging (100g and 200g jigs)


----------



## Matt09

Trevalas are ok, but when you get your hands on a Star Paraflex or Plasma, you'll be ruined. There's a huge selection of jigging rods, and blanks... just gotta figure out which is the best for you.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Fajah said:


> Had my new Terez snap below the 4th guide on a 27" AJ.....man.....good looking rod and fairly pricey....called Outcast and they will get me another.....good luck with yours


Dont hang your jigs from your rods or use those stupid wraps that the jigs pop out of. The walls of the rod are not meant to take sharp blows. They can take static pressure all day long, but not ballistic.

Stick the jigs in the rod holders next to the butt instead. Locks the rod in place and much better all around.

As far as rods go, you want to match the rod weight to the jig weight, and account for species size next. some rods are faster and some slower. For my lighter stuff 300g and under I like fast. 300g and over slow. Too many reasons to go into for my preference, but thats what I like.


----------



## Kenton

I thought i would resurrect this old thread with so much good information in it. Especially since there have been so many questions lately about jigging setups.


----------



## Yellow fever 23

Penn fathom 40 with 80 pound braid on a penn blue water carnage is my go-to set up for everything but trolling, pulled many of 50-70 pound jacks out of the rigs by tightening the drag and pulling them a few hundred yards with the boat!


----------



## RAMA JAMA

I have a star paraflex and the spheros 14000(maybe bigger have to check) 80 lb. spectra if anybody is interested i can send pics. like new. used once.


----------



## Ocean Master

The Star rods and the Pinnacle Marine rods will do anything other than trolling.


----------



## bigtallluke

I'm going to try one of those spiral wrapped Pinnacle rods. I still haven't ordered one, but maybe I will quit being lazy and place the order now. Hopefully it is as good as everyone claims.... I don't have any doubt though!


----------

